

Faster Android emulator with Android-x86 on VirtualBox - sthulbourn
http://artemave.github.io/2013/05/01/faster-android-emulator-with-android-x86-on-virtualbox/

======
Tmmrn
> So. The first thing on that quest is a low hanging fruit of Virtual Machine
> Acceleration. Sadly, it is low rewarding too. It barely promotes emulator
> from being a joke to “unbearably slow”. Not good enough.

Well, he is a mac user.

As a Linux user this is how the original android emulator with the intel image
looks like:

<https://anonfiles.com/file/cb80d8bd4b46c09c37efd1bd850cc0ed> (may not
directly play in all browsers, in midori it does, you may have to "download"
it)

I only modified the system partition a bit so that I have the google apps.
Google Search for some reason doesn't work, but the rest is ok.

I haven't found a website where intel does provide the latest images, but
there it's apparantly all there in that xml file: [http://download-
software.intel.com/sites/landingpage/android...](http://download-
software.intel.com/sites/landingpage/android/sys-img.xml)

~~~
artemave
Yes, I am mac user. Should have made mentioned it in the post.

I downloaded your video, but it is just black screen all the way through.

~~~
Tmmrn
Well, what can I say? It's a standard h.264 video that plays in ffplay, vlc
and mplayer.

Video: h264 (High 4:4:4 Predictive) (avc1 / 0x31637661), yuv444p, 1512x800,
845 kb/s, 25 fps, 25 tbr, 16k tbn, 50 tbc

